# Frage zu Memory-Werten in CPU-Z



## samolin (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin neu hier und ich wurde von einem Flugsimulationskameraden hierher empfohlen mit dem Hinweis, konkrete Hilfe/Antworten zu erhalten. 
Ich habe mir einen WIN-PC gekauft und bei einem  Testlauf mit CPU-Z werden mir komische Werte zu den verbauten RAMs angezeigt (glaube ich jedenfalls). Würde mich riesig über Aufklärung freuen.

Die verbauten RAMs, Typ: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 32GB (2x16 GB) *3200* MHz CL16.

Bei Testläufen mit CPU-Z und HWiNFO64 werden mit oder ohne Belastung im Feld DRAM Frequency immer 1600 MHz angezeigt. Müsste in diesem Feld nicht der Wert 3200 stehen? Bevor ich mich an den Lieferanten wende wegen eventuellen unkorrekt verbauten RAMs möchte ich bestätigt wissen, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege, dass die RAMs nicht die Leistung bringen, die sie sollten.

Im Feld "DRAM Frequency" lauten die Werte mit und ohne Benchmark 1600 MHz (Bild 1).

Im Feld "NB Frequency" steigt der Basiswert mit Benchmark von 1100 MHz auf ca. 4000 MHz (Bild 2).

Verschiedene Mhz-Werte, nur nicht jene von 3200 Mhz, die ich verbaut haben soll.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

Grüsse, samolin


----------



## Sverre (1. Januar 2017)

1600 mal zwei sind....

Alles ok mit dem Ram.


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Januar 2017)

Ddr heist doppelte daten also steht nur die Hälfte in cpu-z sind aber wie gesagt doppelt so viel mhz.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Januar 2017)

Der RAM läuft mit 1600 MHz, aber durch DoubleDataRate sind es effektiv 3200. Deshalb die Bezeichnung DDRx-3200. Das war schon bei DDR1 so.


----------



## samolin (1. Januar 2017)

Wow.  Da bin ich aber beruhigt. Brauche ich also nicht zu reklamieren. Ich danke euch vielmals. Toller Tipp meines Flusikameraden. 

Grüsse, samolin


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2017)

Alles gesagt:Double Data Rate – Wikipedia


----------

